# 400w HPS



## Mysterious (Jun 19, 2006)

Up until now ive only been growing one plant with 1 150watt HPS tommorow im buying a 400watt HPS , my grow space is can be as tall as i want it to be but its about 5 deep from the closet door and its about 6 foot wide how many plants can i grow to full maturity in there?  im going to be growing kc33xmasterkush, im hoping for maybe 6 plants but i think that may be to many? IDK all responses are greatly apreciated!


----------



## Hick (Jun 19, 2006)

morning myst...5X6=30 sq/ft. ...about 20 sq ft _more_ than those lights will accomodate efficiently without a light mover. (50watts p/sq/ft. or 6,000 lumens p/sq.ft)
  If I were going to use both lights simoltaniouslly, I would partition off an area "no" bigger than 3X5, accomodate for good flow through circulation and go from there. 
  If you plan to use the 400 to flower while the 150 is utilized elsewhere, a 2X2 space, or "maximum" 3X3 space is in order.


----------

